

Why some startups are choosing DFW over California - bradleyjoyce
http://www.bizjournals.com/dallas/blog/2013/11/why-some-startups-are-choosing-dfw.html

======
skwirl
This article requires a paid subscription to read it. The link is to a brief
introduction which links to the real article, which requires you to subscribe.

------
texasgirl
sometimes it's good to go where the customers are

~~~
bratsche
Or just where you aren't gouged by the cost of living. California is really
nice and all, but Dallas isn't that bad and it's _much_ cheaper to live here.

------
texasgirl
paywall? #fail

